# Vineyard Village



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, Brand new to this forum, although I have read a huge number of posts on here, and what a great source of information.

My wife and I are planning to move to Cyprus in late 2010 and will almost certainly rent for a time while we decide on exactly where to live. We really prefer the look of a stone built house but prefer all the convenience and facilities of a modern property. I found a website for a company called Vineyard Village which seems to offer just what we want, but we all know how easy it is to make a website look really professional. Just wondered if anyone has any experience of this company? obviously we would do our own research on them, but first hand knowledge is hard to beat in my experience. Thanks a lot for taking the time to read this. Neil


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stone Built Properties*



neil-t said:


> Hi everyone, Brand new to this forum, although I have read a huge number of posts on here, and what a great source of information.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to Cyprus in late 2010 and will almost certainly rent for a time while we decide on exactly where to live. We really prefer the look of a stone built house but prefer all the convenience and facilities of a modern property. I found a website for a company called Vineyard Village which seems to offer just what we want, but we all know how easy it is to make a website look really professional. Just wondered if anyone has any experience of this company? obviously we would do our own research on them, but first hand knowledge is hard to beat in my experience. Thanks a lot for taking the time to read this. Neil


Hi Neil,
Nice to know someone else shares our love of stone built properties.
Set in the vine yards of Polemi & nearing completion, we in the process of buying 'off plan' a modern stone built villa. The developers we are dealing with whilst not the fastest, are proving to be very good with the final product. Based in Pafos the developers are called 'StoneBest'.
I'll PM their details if you wish?
Regards, Chris


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Stone built and traditional homes are popular now. I have many customers looking for them. I did my own asking around about this company as I never heard of it and I would have loved to have their properties on my books, however I will not be doing so. The company used to be called Paphos Finder. No naming and shaming, just a fact that the company has changed names and there are many court cases (public record shows this) for different issues.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Stone built and traditional homes are popular now. I have many customers looking for them. I did my own asking around about this company as I never heard of it and I would have loved to have their properties on my books, however I will not be doing so. The company used to be called Paphos Finder. No naming and shaming, just a fact that the company has changed names and there are many court cases (public record shows this) for different issues.


Hi Cleo,
Maybe you need to make it clear that the company which used to be called Paphos finder is vineyard village and not stone best. It isnt clear in your post which of them you are talking about.
To be honest I have so far only found one company who builds stone villas that I would recommend to clients and it isnt mentioned on here and even that company are far from perfect. It is a matter of which is the best of a bad bunch
I would love to hear of stone build companies that are totally reliable.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Cleo,
> Maybe you need to make it clear that the company which used to be called Paphos finder is vineyard village and not stone best. It isnt clear in your post which of them you are talking about.
> To be honest I have so far only found one company who builds stone villas that I would recommend to clients and it isnt mentioned on here and even that company are far from perfect. It is a matter of which is the best of a bad bunch
> I would love to hear of stone build companies that are totally reliable.
> ...


Oh yes, sorry I don't know much about Stone Best it was Paphos Finder/ Vineyard Village that I learned about. And I also know of only one company that is reputable and has some nice stone homes in Drousia. I have had good experiences with them for clients - very reliable, honest, not pushy and have been in business for years.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*'Stone Best'*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> Oh yes, sorry I don't know much about Stone Best it was Paphos Finder/ Vineyard Village that I learned about. And I also know of only one company that is reputable and has some nice stone homes in Drousia. I have had good experiences with them for clients - very reliable, honest, not pushy and have been in business for years.


Hi Both, yes Veronica is aware of the issue I've had with StoneBest, which in the main has been the slowness of getting the job finished; not untypical I know, siga siga and all that. Although in the present finacial climate, its probably a bonus, as our mortgage payments are growing with the stage payments and have not taken off with a big bang. They're only a small developer and this would appear to be their first big development albeit only five luxury villas. I'm confident having originally viewed an identical property two years ago that that the final product should be beautiful. We're across again in November having been reliably informed it should be nearly finished. We will see! Chris


----------



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Veronica, Cleo, Chris,

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to reply, I was hoping for glowing reports but it looks like more intenet scouring is needed. Veronica, Cleo, you have both mentioned knowing of one builder that you would recommend, would it be possible to PM me with their details if the forum rules prevent you from naming them? and yes Chris I would like The details for Stone Best if possible. My wife and I are thinking of an extended holiday (perhaps a month) in early 2010 when we can do some 'on the ground' research and I'm sure a visit to your respective offices Cleo & Veronica will be part of the itinerary. I have found another company which again sounds good, but who knows? I wonder if anyone has information on them, they are called Exclusive Country Homes exclusivecountryhomes. com
Once again thank you for your time, and Chris, I hope that all goes well with your new home, you must be getting quite excited with completion (hopefully) so near. Kind regards Neil


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

neil-t said:


> Hi Veronica, Cleo, Chris,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for taking the time to reply, I was hoping for glowing reports but it looks like more intenet scouring is needed. Veronica, Cleo, you have both mentioned knowing of one builder that you would recommend, would it be possible to PM me with their details if the forum rules prevent you from naming them? and yes Chris I would like The details for Stone Best if possible. My wife and I are thinking of an extended holiday (perhaps a month) in early 2010 when we can do some 'on the ground' research and I'm sure a visit to your respective offices Cleo & Veronica will be part of the itinerary. I have found another company which again sounds good, but who knows? I wonder if anyone has information on them, they are called Exclusive Country Homes exclusivecountryhomes. com
> Once again thank you for your time, and Chris, I hope that all goes well with your new home, you must be getting quite excited with completion (hopefully) so near. Kind regards Neil


We don't have the option to PM at the moment since I believe you need to have made 5 posts - Veronica will know that. As for Exclusive Country Homes I have never heard of them, but I will of course look into to it and see what I can find or hear. Thier website is nice and they seem to work in conjuction with or are the same company as Simply Cyprus who I have heard of but never dealt with. And, yes, we would be happy to meet you when you come over. I will PM you once the option appears.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

neil-t said:


> Hi Veronica, Cleo, Chris,
> 
> Thanks to all of you for taking the time to reply, I was hoping for glowing reports but it looks like more intenet scouring is needed. Veronica, Cleo, you have both mentioned knowing of one builder that you would recommend, would it be possible to PM me with their details if the forum rules prevent you from naming them? and yes Chris I would like The details for Stone Best if possible. My wife and I are thinking of an extended holiday (perhaps a month) in early 2010 when we can do some 'on the ground' research and I'm sure a visit to your respective offices Cleo & Veronica will be part of the itinerary. I have found another company which again sounds good, but who knows? I wonder if anyone has information on them, they are called Exclusive Country Homes exclusivecountryhomes. com
> Once again thank you for your time, and Chris, I hope that all goes well with your new home, you must be getting quite excited with completion (hopefully) so near. Kind regards Neil


Neil as soon as you have neough posts to recieve pm's I send you one.
There are things you need to know which cannot be discussed on the open forum.

Veronica


----------



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Cleo, thanks for responding again. Neil


----------



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Veronica, thanks for responding again. Neil


----------



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

I think this should take me up to 5 posts.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Neil,
Whoops! I've actually sent you quite a lengthy private message ~ well it sent anyway!
It might pop up at some time?
Regards,
Chris


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Both, yes Veronica is aware of the issue I've had with StoneBest, which in the main has been the slowness of getting the job finished; not untypical I know, siga siga and all that. Although in the present finacial climate, its probably a bonus, as our mortgage payments are growing with the stage payments and have not taken off with a big bang. They're only a small developer and this would appear to be their first big development albeit only five luxury villas. I'm confident having originally viewed an identical property two years ago that that the final product should be beautiful. We're across again in November having been reliably informed it should be nearly finished. We will see! Chris


Hi Chris
Hope you're well. Note that you viewed a similar property two years ago, could you let me know where that is.
Kind regards
Mary


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mary skinner said:


> Hi Chris
> Hope you're well. Note that you viewed a similar property two years ago, could you let me know where that is.
> Kind regards
> Mary


Hi Mary,

Chris and Andrea are in Cyprus at the moment trying to sort out some issues with Stone best so may not have access to the internet for the next week or so.
I am sure when they get back home they will get in touch. Suffice it to say they are not happy with their developer at this time and I very much doubt whether they would recommend them now.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> Chris and Andrea are in Cyprus at the moment trying to sort out some issues with Stone best so may not have access to the internet for the next week or so.
> I am sure when they get back home they will get in touch. Suffice it to say they are not happy with their developer at this time and I very much doubt whether they would recommend them now.
> ...


Hi Mary & Veronica,
Arrived back late last night after a delayed and longer flight due to French Air Traffic Control! Had to be at the Home Office in London first thing today, so just about getting my head together. Thanks both for your respective PM and e-mail messages.
Mary ~ I'll ring you tonight on your UK number and respond in depth to your
e-mail Veronica, especially as we managed to identify and meet with some other buyers!
Kind regards
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Mary & Veronica,
> Arrived back late last night after a delayed and longer flight due to French Air Traffic Control! Had to be at the Home Office in London first thing today, so just about getting my head together. Thanks both for your respective PM and e-mail messages.
> Mary ~ I'll ring you tonight on your UK number and respond in depth to your
> e-mail Veronica, especially as we managed to identify and meet with some other buyers!
> ...


Hi Chris, Glad you got back home Ok albiet delayed. (Those darn french )

Veronica


----------

